# Aerlingus baggage allowance checking in



## tosullivan (23 Jun 2008)

My sis is travelling with her family in a few weeks on Aerlingus and they have told her that the baggage allowance of 20kg can be spread across the whole party travelling as long as 1 bag doesn't exceed 32kg.  I can't find anything on their website to back this up.  All she got it was from someone on the end of a phone but who's to say what might happen when she gets to check-in.

Can anyone shed more light on this if they have travelled with them recently?


----------



## NicolaM (23 Jun 2008)

hI,
It may sound suspicious, but I'd ask them for that in writing: you know, just to avoid any potential confusion (and large fees for excess weight) at check in.
If you can't find it in their t&c it would be very difficult to insist on what she had been told over the phone.
Nicola


----------



## superdrog (23 Jun 2008)

What you are referring to is known s "pooled baggage" some airlines allow it and some (incl. ryanair) dont. Its really down to who you get at the check-in desk. I certainly would'nt count on it.
The 32Kg limit is the most that the baggage handlers will lift.


----------

